# James "Flex" Lewis seminar Weds 15th Sept at Evolution Gym (Rochdale/Manchester)



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi everyone just to let you know that we will be holding a seminar on Wednesday 15th September at 7.30pm with IFBB bodybuilding superstar and Gaspari athlete James "Flex" Lewis.

My close friend Neil Hill rang me over the weekend to ask if we would be interested, well be rude not to.

James is one of the very best physiques to emerge from the UK shores for many many years and his rise to stardom has proved that. We are very happy that James along with Neil will be here to give some very helpful information to people who can seize this fabulous opportunity and make it.

Payment on the door only £10 (bargain!!).

Cheers

John Hodgson

www.evogym.co.uk


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Do we get popcorn included in the price????? ;0) x


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what will we learn? not a lot as all the good bits will be left out!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Got to say that of all the seminars in my gym - the Gaspari crew were the best ! They spent hours there - arrived at 6 and didnt leave until 11pm ! they answered every single question and took people away in groups to train different body parts.

Absolutely brilliant night - would highly recommend going to see them ! We are still doing flex's calves circuit now and got good results too :thumbup1:

...everyone can learn something new jim ...even you :whistling: !


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

this may be a stupid question, but do they talk about gear at these seminars?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm in Heywood mate and work permitting will be there.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Id love to go to this but 125 miles is a bit far to travel.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I'm going to go to this.

Never been to a seminar and it's only 40 odd mile away :thumbup1:


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

I love it when people say "What will I learn and say not a lot".

I've personally done many seminars and people have always taken something from a seminar as a rule, even if its motivation at the very least.

Trust me its a great opportunity to see a tremendous bodybuilder and get some very useful tips. What you got to lose, its only a tenner!!!

Popcorn Tan, if you want some I'll get you some in love:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb: Keep it on hold til October babe and a black coffee will do! :thumb:

Count us in for sure!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

John Hodgson said:


> I love it when people say "What will I learn and say not a lot".
> 
> I've personally done many seminars and people have always taken something from a seminar as a rule, even if its motivation at the very least.
> 
> ...


its not my cash it's my time i dnt wana waste lol

look i know there will be some thing i will get out of it, but all the questions most would like to know, or i would like to know will not be answered.

i think like you said the inspiration may be worth it for a few wks as i always leave the brits pumped. all these tips will be based on what works for him but unless we have the same genetics on the same gear etc then it aint gna work for us lol

i do enjoy them i went to a bsn seminar with big ron and it was good i had fun and robbed a tub of syntha 6 lol so it was a good day all in all.

im not trying to put ppl off its prob a good day i just cba to go lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would love to go just to much of a trek, its ****e living up north


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> i would love to go just to much of a trek, its ****e living up north


Manchester is north hilly  ...it's not that bloody far ! anyone would think boro was the back of beyond :lol:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

What we have to remember is that athletes like Flex do nothing different and have no secrets. As John said, you will always take something away from them but most of all realise that its a mixture of genetics, hard work and consistency (not drugs) that separates the elite from the also rans.

I would love to go along but the 8,000 mile round trip kind of puts me off as I'll be carbing up Stateside in Detroit. If it wasn't for that I'd have gone and kipped at Johns (cheers mate lol).

Both Flex and Neil are very charasmatic and if nothing else you'll have a bloody good laugh!!

J


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey James what kind of excuse is that 8000 miles away lol. Mate I wish you the very best for the Detroit show and hope qualify for the Mr Olympia my fingers and legs will be crossed for you.

Those who are coming why not make a day of it, my gym that I co own with Paul Booth is we are proud to say considered one of the very best. Its only £5 to pay as you train then you can shower up and be all fresh for the seminar.

As regards certain aspects being discussed I am at hand as well so there will be a few brains to pick and I certainly am an honest man. I used to go to ALL seminars in the early 90's when I started out BB trying to find the secret. Well come along and you may find out.


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

looks great, you got a postcode to the gym, i gota be down south in the morning but ill try and get up for it, be great to be there


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Our postcode is OL11 2PG vist our website for full details of where we are www.evogym.co.uk

I was going to put a pic of the poster up that our Ben did for us but cannot seem to transfer from the computer is there a way???


----------



## The_One (Feb 10, 2009)

Evolution is a GREAT gym, and it will be a fantastic seminar and a chance to meet a phenomenal bodybuilder such as Flex.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

really easy to find aswell, off the M62 junction 20, up the A627 M, right at the roundabout at the top, past BMW, 1/4 mile up on the right


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

John Hodgson said:


> Hey James what kind of excuse is that 8000 miles away lol. Mate I wish you the very best for the Detroit show and hope qualify for the Mr Olympia my fingers and legs will be crossed for you.
> 
> Those who are coming why not make a day of it, my gym that I co own with Paul Booth is we are proud to say considered one of the very best. Its only £5 to pay as you train then you can shower up and be all fresh for the seminar.
> 
> As regards certain aspects being discussed I am at hand as well so there will be a few brains to pick and I certainly am an honest man. I used to go to ALL seminars in the early 90's when I started out BB trying to find the secret. Well come along and you may find out.


Thanks John and best of luck with the seminar, I'm sure it will be a huge success. I can reiterate what John said regarding Evolution Gym, it's one of the leading gyms in the NW with some great kit and at the helm is not only John, an experienced IFBB Pro but also Paul Booth whose knowledge is second to none and I have learnt a lot from both of them!! I'll be up after my show for a train, natter and plenty of nice food!!!

J


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Nando's await your return dear James!!

Regards our postcode it appears we may have been using the wrong one for the past 2 yrs:confused1: please try OL11 2YW.


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

Work commitments myself but just a thought if it even just motivated some of you for a week Then thats a weeks worth of possibly sub par workouts that you might consider a waste of time being transformed into super productive ones. If thats not worth a few hours of someones time I don't know what is.

The amount of people that stop you to ask for advice and would like to chat for hours at a time when its a struggle and yet when the gym has organised free seminars and those people get a personal invite they'll say they don't have time and aren't interested is frustrating to say the least. So come on folks what have you got to lose.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

damn i'm at work that night even being put on 3 nights instead of 4 if it was a thur i'd pop me short ass down as know a few lads who train at evolution


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Evo is definitely one of the best gyms in the country, if not the best! I've been lucky enough to do a photoshoot there aswell as train a few times...

If I can get out of work on time I'll probably come along.

- John are u not competing this year then?


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

No I am not competing this year. Its been a year where its not gone to plan. Had a chest infection that started in Jan and never cleared up fully until 6mths later. Then along the way had some niggles in elbows and shoulder so thought sod it!! Im certainly no younger LOL will be 42 on the 20th sept.

I will compete again providing I have the desire to and more importantly I simply want to enjoy it and not do it for the sake of it. Having to pay for my own expenses to fly and accomodate is too costly to justify something for the sake of it, hence I have to be 100% wanting to do it.

Anyway this thread is about the seminar, come along if you can as it will be a good night. :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

A massive thanks to Flex and Neil for their very open and accessable seminar. I know Neil and he is such a nice chap and after meeting Flex too all I can say is what a nice amiable, approachable and humble young man.

Thanks to you guys too John for hosting the seminar x

Let The Battle Commence ;0) x


----------

